# European Summer League Spain June 2015



## EuroHoops (Mar 27, 2015)

*European Summer League Spain June 1st – 5th*

*Introduction:* https://europeansummerleague.wordpress.com/
The European Summer League Spain is a professional basketball showcase for players looking to sign with teams. In attendance will be teams, coaches and agents from not only Spain but surrounding countries. There will be professional teams and semi-professional teams, all of which can offer contracts and provide living arrangements for developing players. This gives a variety of opportunities for players whether it be professional players looking to sign at the highest level or young players looking to just get a start on their career. Europrobasket Professional Basketball Academy specializes in placing players in their first overseas jobs. Agents who represent clients in Latin America and the Middle East will also be in attendance. This is a great opportunity for players to start their careers or enter into a new market.

*Location:* https://europeansummerleague.wordpress.com/facilities-and-accomodations/
The European Summer League Spain uses the same facilities as Europrobasket International Basketball Academy, which is located in Girona, Spain. Girona is about an hour North of Barcelona and about 45 minutes South of the French boarder. Due to its proximity teams from France, Portugal and Spain will attend the professional basketball summer league. Girona has a rich history of basketball. Within a 3 hour radius there are 20 professional teams and 272 semi-professional teams, many which offer apts, meals and cash. 

*Duration:* https://europeansummerleague.wordpress.com/registration/
Players are welcome to come early and stay later. Feel free to come a few weeks before the summer league and prepare yourself for an intense week of games at our professional basketball exposure camp, European Basketball Summer League Spain. Europrobasket provides programs for players to stay year round at the academy. The longer the stay, the better the results. We are proud to say all of our players looking for a team, have found a team making this academy the best basketball showcase and exposure camp thus far.

*Dates:*
June 1st to June 5th

*Prices:* https://europeansummerleague.wordpress.com/registration/
€600 for the all included European Summer League

*Includes:
*-Shared hotel room at Hotel Ibis Girona
-All Meals, Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner
-One White and One Black Uniform
-Professional European Coach Instruction
-Official Referees
-Game Film and Stats

*Registration: *https://europeansummerleague.wordpress.com/registration/
To register for European Summer League Spain or Europrobasket please send an email to [email protected] with the following information:
1.	Name
2.	Age
3.	Nationality
4.	Basketball resume or CV
5.	Video Links
6.	Program or Duration of Stay

Once you are approved you will be directed on how to make the payment. Credit cards and bank transfers are accepted. Cash upon arrival is also accepted with a deposit to the hotel to reserve your room.

www.europeansummerleague.wordpress.com

www.europrobasket.com

www.europrobasket.wordpress.com

www.facebook.com/europrobasket

www.facebook.com/europeansummerleaguespain


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/europrobasket

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/europeansummerleaguespain


----------

